# setLineWrap() + echten Zeilenumbruch



## masterbeef (29. Jan 2007)

Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine JTextarea mit setLineWrap(true)
Ist es möglich das dabei wenn der Umbruch in der Anzeige stattfindet an den Text auch ein echter \n angehängt wird.
Oder kann ich irgendwie abfragen wann der Linewrap stattfindet?


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jan 2007)

Jo, sicher kannst das dreinhängen


----------



## Guest (29. Jan 2007)

@thE_29
Tja ein wenig konkreter wär mir lieber gewesen   :meld: 

Gibts vielleicht ein Tip wie ich da rangehen könnte?

Problem: setLineWrap() bricht zwar die Anzeige um aber macht keinen Linefeed an den Text.


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jan 2007)

Axo, du meinst das wenn du den Text zurückholst da auch wirklich ein \n drinnen ist!

Mhm... das ist ne gute Frage, ob das geht!

Ich dachte du willst einfach ein \n dranhängen!

Müsstest dir die setLineWrap Methode angucken, wie die das implementiert!


----------



## beefmaster (29. Jan 2007)

tja hab ich schon, da wird nur ein boolean gesetzt.
Hab mir gedacht das man vielleicht einen event abfangen könnte, gefunden hab ich aber nix.


----------

